# качать права



## Russo_turisto

Hi all,  how would you translate the Russian idiom качать права into English?  I thought of "to exercise one's rights", but it's different.  Thanks in advance..


----------



## estreets

Multitran offers demand one's rights but качать права is a slang, of course.


----------



## konung

estreets, is correct about meaning, but as a slang I would translate it as as having chutzpah. Originally chutzpah came to English from Yadish, but took on a life of its own now. Thou I'm not sure if this would be understood outside of Jewish community or NorthEast USA, where it's been popularized thought movies, film and literature. 

Here is a very good explanation from Wikipedia ( I still can't post a link so I'll have to quote):



> Chutzpah (pronounced /?h?tsp?/) is the quality of audacity, for good or for bad. The word derives from the Hebrew word ?u?pa (????????), meaning "insolence", "audacity", and "impertinence." The modern English usage of the word has taken on a wider spectrum of meaning, however, having been popularized through vernacular use in film, literature, and television.
> 
> In Hebrew, chutzpah is used indignantly, to describe someone who has over-stepped the boundaries of accepted behavior with no shame. But in Yiddish and English, chutzpah has developed ambivalent and even positive connotations. Chutzpah can be used to express admiration for non-conformist but gutsy audacity. Leo Rosten in The Joys of Yiddish defines chutzpah as "gall, brazen nerve, effrontery, incredible 'guts,' presumption plus arrogance such as no other word and no other language can do justice to." In this sense, chutzpah expresses both strong disapproval and a grudging admiration. In the same work Rosten also defined the term as "that quality enshrined in a man who, having killed his mother and father, throws himself on the mercy of the court because he is an orphan."
> 
> The word has also entered Polish, German and Dutch from Yiddish and is written as "hucpa" in Polish, "Chuzpe" in German and "gotspe" in Dutch. It likewise means arrogance, audacity and shamelessness.
> 
> Related terms in Hebrew are khatsuf (????) and khatsufah (?????), which means an "impudent man" and an "impudent woman", respectively.
> 
> Judge Alex Kozinski and Eugene Volokh in an article entitled Lawsuit Shmawsuit, note the rise in use of Yiddish words in legal opinion. They note that chutzpah has been used 231 times in legal opinions, 220 of those after 1980.[1]
> 
> Peculiarly, the cognate of chutzpah in Arabic, ?a?afah (?????), does not mean "impudence" or "cheekiness" or anything similar, but rather "sound judgment." [2]


----------



## Russo_turisto

> The classic definition of chutzpah is when you murder your parents then plead for mercy because you're an orphan


http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-klein/2010/03/chtuzpah.html

Being a native speaker of Russian, I don't feel excessive audacity like this would translate the Russian idiom correctly. But thanks a lot anyway!

estreets, exactly, качать права is quite slang-ish...


----------



## konung

Не совсем. 

Chutzpah - имеет несколько значений. Я бы сказал что наиболее близко , Но не тождественно по значению. Но достачно близко в зависимости от контекста. Пример из wikipedea не совсем просто подходит под заданый вопрос.  Мне кажется  другого  сленгового выражения более точно переводящего качать права нет в английском.


----------



## estreets

to konung
Не качают они права?


----------



## konung

estreets said:


> to konung
> Не качают они права?



Кто они?


----------



## estreets

English native спикеры?


----------



## konung

Пусть качают. Кто будет качать хорошо, пойдёт качать на водокачку, снабжать город водой.


----------



## morzh

Хуцпа - переводится более-менее как "наглость". Безусловно, наглость - качество, зачастую необходимое для "качания прав". Так же как деньги необходимы для покупки, к примеру, автомобиля. Деньги, однако же, неравны автомобилю, и так же наглость неравна "качанию прав".

Есть выражение, похожее на это. *"To flex one's rights".
*
Но, (и мы как то обсуждали это здесь на примере, кажется, "ментора") у перевода, даже близкого, есть "культурная" часть.
Так вот, защита прав в англоязычных странах и таковая в России пока что сильно отличаются. Поэтому и выражения о защите прав отличаются. Представим себе человека, "качающего права" по-русски. Это, скорее всего, человек, разговаривающий ан повышенном тоне, и понимающий, что кричать придется долго, потому что хорошо отрегулированного института защиты прав пока еще нет, к адвокатам ходить еще не все хотят (да и деньги не у всех есть), а писать по инстанциям - долго. Человек, отстаивающий свои права в той же Англии, живет в стране с самой старой "современной" судебной системой прецедентного права, где суды да адвокаты находятся в самом основании общественного устройства.
Поэтому "качать" права часто необязательно. И уж точно для этого не нужно никакого "хуцпа".


----------



## konung

Качать права ещё как надо! Кому приходилось доказывать что-то  AT&T или выстрясти деньги из Expedia, тот меня поймёт. 

А про "flex one's right" morzh прав - хотя значение больше "проверить насколько далеко эти права простираются", что в свою очередь включяет в себя их качяние.


----------



## morzh

Правокачка.


----------



## Russo_turisto

Спасибо, morzh. Конечно, сколько-нибудь точного эквивалента нет, ведь описываемая реалия - типично советско-российская и связана в первую очередь с преодолением гражданами страны Советов бюрократических препон в гос.учреждениях... хотя, качать права можно и в отншениях между людьми.


----------



## yarique

Was pondering this one today against the global media backdrop. How about these equivalents:

to assert one's rights (yeah, this one is boring)
*to weaponize one's rights*
I think I like the second one better as it really conveys the idea of utilizing one's rights to get an edge over fellow human beings.


----------



## yarique

Сравним примеры:
Russian: Многодетная мать-алкоголичка стала *качать права*, и ее пропустили к окошку без очереди.
English: This diversity activist *has weaponized her rights* to get a huge salary bump.


----------



## Assiduous student

Weaponising rights is a good term, but to my mind rights need to be _weaponised against_ someone. E.g. an ethnic minority started weaponising claims of discrimination to put the majority community on the back foot. But in the circumstances where it is just one individual using the issue to get a pay rise... I personally wouldn't say weaponising rights. I'd probably say "exploiting equal opportunities policies" or even "hurling around claims of discrimination in order to get his way".


----------



## alex_s

Aggressively defend your rights?


----------

